# Package missing 6 months!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I live in the boonies and have various mail problems: Fed Ex tells me they can't find me every time they deliver even if they came the day before (Fed Ex Ground is ok though), My mailbox gets smashed, and I am having mail stolen as well. Well, last February, I ordered some clothes from an ebay store, and they never arrived. We traced the package and found that DHL was supposed to give it to my local post office to deliver, but there was no documentation of who it was given to at the post office; so, I was refunded my money. Fast forward to yesterday: I open my mailbox to find a package I was not expecting. Looking at it, I'm dumfounded: ship date is Februay 14, 2005. 

Where was it these last six months?


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Where was it these last six months?


I think I saw it in Mexico last May. :-k Was it a chocolate-pink tea-length NORDSTROM dress? Smell the package, does it reek of tequila?

At least it finally came to you Piscesgirl. I got scammed about three times online where I paid and never got the merchandise. Paypal is utterly useless since the offender has 30 days to clear his account so there's not a dang thing I can do about it. Paypal assures me that if the offender ever put money in the account then I can get my money back. Yeah, let's hope the offender is one dumb SOB. [smilie=t: :roll: The most recent scam costs me $120. Every time it happens, this hobby becomes less and less interesting.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear you've been scammed so much, Omega  Don't blame it on the hobby -- blame it on the dirty rotten scoundrels out there that can't be honest. I know them all too well. They are the ones that can sleep at night when giving me shoddy work on my place because I'm a woman (cheap white thin plastic water pipes for one, the list goes on and on though) or on my car, etc. etc. A pox on them! 

The ebay store I purchased from however, is a pretty good one. They are a sort of clearing house for Bloomingdales  That was my last purchase from them but in the past I had purchased quite a bit.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The problem was/is the package being delivered by DHL. We have the most customer complaints about DHL at my work. So it was probably laying around a DHL terminal somewhere tossed to the side.

Look at it this way... You got your clothes for free


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> Look at it this way... You got your clothes for free


Well....I'm honest....I sent them an email that I finally got them and should I now pay them again...heh....but they haven't replied yet.

It is possibly DHL. My theory is that because I've filed a complaint about my stolen mail (not the post office's fault), that they started searching around the office a bit. It's just so funny the timing....


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I dont remeber where I heard this from but there was a letter that got lost for like 50 years? or something like that and it got delivered to the address after the 50 years.

Well I found the link to it
http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/LondonFreePress/News/2005/08/27/1190287-sun.html


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm glad I didn't have to wait fifty years! I'm also glad this package wasn't plants!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't that amazing? I've also hear many reports like that with DHL.
My friend lost something to the tune of 8 Zebra plecs because of a screw up by them. They delivered it to a completely wrong address and left a "signature required" package sitting out in the sun (if I remember correctly).

I also sent a Priority Mail package of plants out last winter and as far as I know it never was delivered. Let's hope he doesn't get them after 6 months. Ewww....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo poor Zebra Plecs!


----------

